# People wanting to cross-breed your poodle??



## AKRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

My wife and I are on a waitlist to get a standard poodle in 2021. On a visit back to my wife's hometown recently, we had a few conversations with neighbors about getting a poodle, and were asked at least twice what gender we'd get, because two different neighbors were interested in producing poodle mixes. One had border collies, the other had I think a lab. Our contract with the breeder stipulates that we cannot breed this poodle, but regardless, we have no interest in breeding our dog anyway. I was just wondering if any one else here commonly gets asked or approached about breeding your poodle, especially crossing with other breeds? I found it funny that this subject was brought up twice, by two different neighbors, in my wife's hometown on one weekend. She is from southern California, by the way.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have heard of people constantly getting propositions! It sounds super annoying. I have never had anybody ask me about crossing to specific dogs but certainly have been asked if I will breed Misha. They never seem to understand my reasons for not breeding. It can be frustrating. I think people think it is way easier than it is in reality. And also don't understand ethics in dog breeding.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a lab owner ask if I would be interested in breeding Pogo. Oy, I loved Pogo, but I think his energy and drive would have been a disaster in a doodle.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I was approached once at Rural King about whether my boy was available for stud to a breeder of golden-doodles. My dog's breeder joked that I could name an exorbitant stud fee, but then changed her mind when she thought perhaps they might accept it. He was quite the handsome boy with his big hair.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

People on my community website sometimes post looking for studs - no health testing mentioned.
I assume they get a free puppy of dubious origins as a reward.


----------



## Liz A (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes, I was asked by the owner of a samoyed! Of course it's a no (she's spayed anyway).


----------

